# korkmana gerek yok



## ttttr

"Sana gelince, senin benden korkmana gerek yok küçüğüm."

What is the grammatical form "korkamana"? Or is it just a typo for " korkman" ?


----------



## spiraxo

It is a verbal noun.

kork+ma verbal noun, gerund
kork+ma+n personal ending, 2nd person singular 
kork+ma+n+a dative case


----------



## Black4blue

Spiraxo already wrote the explanation. "*gerek yok*" and "*gerek var*" forms are used with dative case.

Benden korkmana gerek yok.
Bugün yemek yapmana gerek yok.
Oraya kadar gitmemize hiç gerek yok... etc


----------



## ttttr

Thank you! You both are great ressources of grammar  !
Are either gerek yok or gerek var ever used with "normal nouns", that is not "verbal nouns"? 
I mean like this:
"Arabaya gerek yok bu iş için" - There is no need for a car for this "business".
"Çorba için çatala gerek yok, kaşığa gerek (var)!"-

(Sorry for the lack of diacritics in my post)


----------



## spiraxo

Hi ttttr,


> Thank you! You both are great ressources of grammar !


I am glad I could help.


> "Arabaya gerek yok bu iş için"
> "Çorba için çatala gerek yok, kaşığa gerek *var*!"-


_Var_ is not optional. You should use it to complete the sentence correctly.


----------



## ttttr

I do not understand your comment about "var". So must my sentence then be "Çorba için çatala gerek yok, kaşığa gerektir" ?

In that case, can you show me a sentence that demonstrates how "gerek var"  is used correctly ? What is the difference between "gerekiyor" and "gerek var" ?


----------



## spiraxo

Hi ttttr,



> I do not understand your comment about "var".


Since you wrote it in parentheses, I felt obliged to warn you. I sometimes use the parentheses to show an optional word that can be omitted or used without changing the meaning of the whole sentence.


> So must my sentence then be "Çorba için çatala gerek yok, kaşığa gerektir" ?



If the noun is in the dative case as above, you should say _gerek var_.



> In that case, can you show me a sentence that demonstrates how "gerek var" is used correctly ?



_Yağmura her zaman gerek var._
Questions with “noun-e/a + ne gerek var?” are more common.
_Acele etmeye ne gerek var?
Buna ne gerek var?_



> What is the difference between "gerekiyor" and "gerek var" ?


*X* gerekiyor.
*X* is being needed.
_Türkçe öğrenmen gerekiyor.
Okumaya daha fazla zaman ayırmak gerekiyor._
If you use nouns in the absolute or the genitive case, you should say _gerekiyor_.

*X-e/a *gerek var.
There is/isn’t a necessity *for X*.
Since the noun is in the dative case, you should use gerek var/yok.


----------



## ttttr

So the meaning is essentially the same, it is a purely grammatical difference. Thank you.


----------

